
Swedish police may soon be allowed surveillance via trojans - tmikaeld
https://www.thelocal.se/20191023/swedish-police-ready-for-increased-powers-of-surveillance
======
tmikaeld
According to the Police "90% of (criminal?) traffic is encrypted".

There's also the recently enforced "Data storage directive" that record all
ISP traffic for 6 to 24 months. (Accessible without warrant)

The "Data storage directive" law has been deemed illegal by the EU, but was
forced through anyway and applied 1 October 2019.

~~~
filleokus
Not agreeing with the ever increasing surveillance (nor this proposal), but, I
don't think the 90% stat was gathered that way. When I saw the press
conference [0], I got the impression that the 90% came from failed attempts at
"hemlig avlyssning av elektronisk kommunikation" (secret surveillance of
electronic communication). That's basically a network tap gathering data, SMS
or phone calls.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TILOlZRga6U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TILOlZRga6U)

~~~
tmikaeld
Yeah, makes sense that it's based on actual wiretapping attempts.

------
olodus
At first glance I am kinda ok with this. I mean, as long as a citizen /
criminal is allowed to encrypt anything and everything and take any step they
want to to protect their communication / devices, I kinda think the police
should be able to do anything they can to get evidence. As long as they get a
proper warrant and the crime suspected is grave enough of course. I might be
missing something and is up to change my mind on this though. As long as they
aren't arguing for something stupid like a backdoor or making encryption
illegal or something.

------
jonnismash
How do they plan on loading up an iphone or android phone with a 'trojan'?
This seems to be more an excuse to get police some sort of excuse to be able
to snoop even more than what they currently can.

